# Snowboard Addiciton Freestyle DVD?



## Ronixish (Sep 3, 2010)

Is it worth it to buy it? I want them on DVD but it is kind of expensive so I was wondering if any one knew if I could download them then burn them to a CD or DVD? And if you've bought this please give reviews or how much you improved after watching.

I Plan on downloading them from the S.A website.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

They have downloadable videos you can later burn to a DVD, but if you're talking about ripping them from a free download then no, and not cool. 

Their basic 360 video is a great instructional for anyone learning spins and I've heard a lot of good things about the rest of their videos. It's not the end-all, it still comes down to you as a rider to do the correct movements, commitment and ability to get the trick down. The price isn't expensive if you compare it to the amount of private lessons it would cover and the price of them.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

:laugh: since you're at it put it on YT...so we can all download it. HD please.



Ronixish said:


> Is it worth it to buy it? I want them on DVD but it is kind of expensive so I was wondering if any one knew if I could download them then burn them to a CD or DVD? And if you've bought this please give reviews or how much you improved after watching.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

I would say YES, definitely.

I've written some reviews of their material here:
SnowboardAddiction Freestyle Lessons afterbang

There are 3 and they're in chronological order, so start at the bottom if you want to read all.

I can summarize one key benefit for you:
- I can do nose grabs now! It was a grab that's eluded me for ever. So stoked about that.

They also helped me big time with frontside boardslides, although I could kinda do them a little, so just needed some better direction.

In summary: their presentation of concepts is excellent. I haven't seen better, yet. They mix theory with practical exercises. I would definitely recommend them.

Cheers, Gavin


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

PS: are you familiar with the concept of rotation vs. counter-rotation?

If not, it's a common theme throughout their material, and I think it helps anyone who hasn't yet thought about the difference...

I wrote something about that, too, if you're interested:
Rotation and counter-rotation


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

How do you download videos from YouTube?


----------



## Ronixish (Sep 3, 2010)

It's on Snowboard Addiction Website not Youtube


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I purchased the 4 set volume on jumping and jibbing. I liked it. I'm new to the sport, last year was my 1st year. I learned a lot, I got them after the season, low on funds. SO I have studied them and look forward to using what I learned on the hill this year.

I did watch their free videos and those did help me a lot. I did my 1st indy last year and my jumps were much smoother. Hoping to clean up my 1's and start 3's. 

Very easy to follow, contains both Goofy and Regular videos, iPod version to upload to your iPod, great graphic overlay of the paths of approach, take off and landing. They break everything down into very easy to understand and follow and then put to use

-Slyder


----------



## masoupistoocold (Jul 27, 2010)

i signed up to get their advanced spinning video. After a few days they sent me an email saying that they would take $10 off the download price if i bought the whole package. Not sure if they're still doing that. You also get to be a subscriber for a year, and so far they have released a beginner and advanced buttering video, and a learn to ride video (maybe good if you want to help someone learn). Apparently they're working on a powder riding video, and a half pipe video, which i hope is out before the season starts. All up definitely a worthwhile buy, a lot more attention to detail than trick tip videos you'll see on transworld etc. I just hope i can put it all into practice!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I got like 30% or 45% off or something just by signing up on their site.
Email and ask, all they can say is no. I can't recall her name but very nice and easy to work with.

-Slyder


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

masoupistoocold said:


> ...You also get to be a subscriber for a year, and so far they have released a beginner and advanced buttering video, and a learn to ride video (maybe good if you want to help someone learn). Apparently they're working on a powder riding video, and a half pipe video, which i hope is out before the season starts. All up definitely a worthwhile buy, a lot more attention to detail than trick tip videos you'll see on transworld etc. I just hope i can put it all into practice!


Yeah that's a good point about the one-years-subscription. I don't think there's much good tuition out there for shredding pow, so I'm really excited about that one.

Gav


----------



## Ronixish (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for all your input from what I heard it is worth it so I decided to buy them


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice one! Let us know how you get on with them


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Jibbing Practice Beam*

In the box set has some balance beam info and practice. I thought the boys would love this, and I was right.

I had a 4x4 lying around, I still need to build a base to elevate it and keep the board from rotating. The boy had a blast, and was getting winded :laugh: 15 minutes of none stop jumping will do that. Strengthen those legs for football :thumbsup:

*50/50 dismount*









*frontside boardslide*









*Gassed catching a breather lol*









This was a great practice tool from Nev and a good way to break up and get some exercise for the boys.

-Slyder


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

slyder said:


> In the box set has some balance beam info and practice. I thought the boys would love this, and I was right.
> 
> I had a 4x4 lying around, I still need to build a base to elevate it and keep the board from rotating. The boy had a blast, and was getting winded :laugh: 15 minutes of none stop jumping will do that. Strengthen those legs for football :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


im interested in this. so you just elevate a 4x4 or 2x4 and jump on/off? or do you actually try tricks on it?

-Thanks!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*finished beam*

Here is the finished balance beam. 8 foot 4x4 with 2 2x4's under it to give 4 inches of ground clearance equaling the top of the beam at 8 inches










My whole family is new so for more intermediate or advanced riders not sure this would help, but can't hurt. 
We are able to practice:
frontside 50/50
backside 50/50
front/back board slides
different dismounts
toe/heel presses

This is what the video showed, we are only at the 50/50 and boardslides :laugh:
I did it for a bit with his board and I was getting winded to. We really worked on balance and spotting the landing. It was fun and if it helps us that much better, if not, good family time

-Slyder


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

looks sick. i have the 4x4 so i'll have to find some objects to stick under there. i think you can practice spins with this too. might be hard since you have to do it while stationary. I want to build a dry park in my backyard. i was looking at snowflex but i think that material is very costly and turf isn't good for the base from what i've heard.
this will definately be fun to practice with. I'm gonna go set it up now, thanks slyder!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

No prob, but thanks *Nev at Snowboard Addiction*. These were his ideas I got from the box set I ordered for the family.

People were wondering if it's worth it, this is just one of the many things I have gotten/learned from it.

Wish I could build more stuff but no ability for a ramp, unless I go off my shed, not a good idea. Wife would kill me. 

Post pics of yours when it's done.
-Slyder


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

i'll have to check out that vid. i think i'm gonna go buy some pvc tubing and screw it on to the 4x4. I have this 3-4 foot high box in my backyard which i can use to prop up the "rail". as for now, you think I can slide down the wood as is or will there be too much friction?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

FlipsideJohn said:


> i'll have to check out that vid. i think i'm gonna go buy some pvc tubing and screw it on to the 4x4. I have this 3-4 foot high box in my backyard which i can use to prop up the "rail". as for now, you think I can slide down the wood as is or will there be too much friction?


Ya I think the wood will not slide well, and the feel may throw you off once snow does hit. 

I'm not sure what your doing with the PVC, making a rail??? I think covering a 4x4 with thin plastic would be better. ABS - Forming Grade (General Purpose)2 foot by 4 foot is about $25 which you could cut into 4 6" stips and make 4 rails for about $40 total for 4 8foot rails = $10 a rail

If you screw the pvc to the wood could have dangerous results. You will need to counter sink the screws. The holes may weaken the PVC in that area. If the PVC breaks it is strong and sharp and could cut you easily, or you could land on the broken area with the exposed screw gashing your leg. I don't think the screws would keep the PVC held square and strong enough to the wood.

Just some thoughts.
-Slyder


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah i was thinking pvc would work... guess not haha. i'm guessing i can pick up that plastic at home depot or lowes?
thanks slyder


edit: 








ghetto style








once i get the plastic








bro


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Yea the vids are worth it, I bought the freestyle pack awhile back. Then add in the 1 year free subscription and it's just icing on the cake. Really informative videos, haven't seen better ones yet.


I made the 4x4 thing awhile ago, it's nice to dork around on but use a crappy deck if you have one or just use an old skateboard deck, and some bike tubing like he suggests if your to lazy to strap up every time.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah after just one use the base has some knicks already so i definately will need to figure something out about that.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey FlipsideJohn,

I made a little video of using the balance rail. It's pretty basic stuff, but you can check it out if you'd like:
balance rail

I'd been struggling with frontside boards for a while, and using this really helped, for sure. It's just really good for practicing the counter-rotation to get you into position, keeping your head looking forward, and getting used to putting the base down flat.

Definitely worth it 

Trampoline works too for grabs!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

These plastic gutters from Home Depot might work only $4 for ten feet. trim the sides a little, nail or screw them into the SIDE of the 4x4 and instant rail










I like the rail idea I might try something like that...

-Slyder


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

You can always sand, and then throw a couple coats of oil-based wood finish on the piece to get rid of the friction. The simple 4X4 is a great idea for getting the feel of balancing and jumping on/off rails. I wish I had any grass, huge wildflowers and noxious weeds don't fair well with snowboard bases :dunno:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I had one of these lying around the house from our martial arts days.
It was raining this morning and the boy was stoked to try out the finished rail. So we moved it into the garage and placed this mat under it. Worked great!!!!



















-Slyder


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

aww sick! wish i had a mat like that. i also check out that vid and I think I need to raise mine up a bit and make it more stable... I guess firewood was a bad choice. That rain gutters look interesting. I'll have to talk to my dad about all these options. 
thanks


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm gonna try making that balance rail to practice on some before winter gets here. Right now I'm also working on a box and a log rail


----------



## Ronixish (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey so I was reading this and I decided to make my own balance rail (DVD hasn't got here yet ....) I made mine out of durablocks and Uni strut tried uploading picture but files are too big .


----------



## Ronixish (Sep 3, 2010)

FlipSideJohn PVC would work fine I think I have friends that built something like a V shape to hold it and they used it all year long and it was perfect. They had a little drop in ramp and they were pressing and sliding on it and didn't have any problems. Also my dad sells PVC and trust me a few screws won't make a difference if you want you could buy one with holes pre-drilled in it and use washers to hold it down. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Ronixish (Sep 3, 2010)

Just Arrived In The Mail So Stoked Too Watch It!!!!!!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I like the "V" idea but those screw heads into my base not so much


----------



## Ronixish (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah they made a video with it. It's about T the 1:20 mark it more like a V_V thing like a v then a another v with a 2x4 attaching them.
But it's a pretty good video it was all shot in thier front yard. Check it out. 

YouTube - Rome sds "Ima Betta Jibba"


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

hahah thats a sewer pipe way stronger than a schedule 40 pvc pipe that you find at Home Depot and such. 
Sweet little set up, and you see the proud dads in the back ground that made it

The bungee on the 15 foot gap jump !!!!!! love it !!!!!!

-Slyder


----------



## Ronixish (Sep 3, 2010)

Naw man thats PVC my dad gave it to them


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

yes I know but that type of PVC is used for water and sewer usually buried underground and under streets. It's much stronger then the white PVC you see in houses that is all I was saying. You/they have a sweet set-up!!!!

-Slyder


----------



## Ronixish (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh Sorry broseph


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

Just got an email from SA and they sent me a promo code for 20% off in case anyone wants to use it. Just use "excited" at checkout.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Ronixish, glad you got it  Let us know what you think of it once you've watched some 

Does anyone know when they're planning on doing the powder tutorial? Looking forward to that!


----------



## masoupistoocold (Jul 27, 2010)

just got an email saying that a new video will be released next week...


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

Method said:


> Yea the vids are worth it, I bought the freestyle pack awhile back. Then add in the 1 year free subscription and it's just icing on the cake. Really informative videos, haven't seen better ones yet.


I 100% agree!!! Well worth the $$$. I bought my frestyle DVD box set towards the end of the season last year. I tried doing some things the DVD's said and it improved my riding dramaticaly! But before I knew it the snow was gone.  So I have to wait till this season to really get the benefit out of the videos. Come on snow!!!



FlipsideJohn said:


> yeah after just one use the base has some knicks already so i definately will need to figure something out about that.


I built the 4x4 balance beam the video talks about also. But what I did different is put an acrylic topsheet on it to keep from jacking up the base of my board. So far it works like a champ! Tons of use and not a single mark on my board. The acrylic takes all the abuse. The acrylic also makes the beam a little bit more slippery then just the wood so it really make you plant your landings on it.


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

pontiuspylate said:


> I built the 4x4 balance beam the video talks about also. But what I did different is put an acrylic topsheet on it to keep from jacking up the base of my board. So far it works like a champ! Tons of use and not a single mark on my board. The acrylic takes all the abuse. The acrylic also makes the beam a little bit more slippery then just the wood so it really make you plant your landings on it.



Where did you get the acrylic top sheet?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Try MSC Direct, McMaster Carr, Grainger is pricey but worth the try

McMaster Carr, not sure if this is the best material but 6feet by 2 feet 1/8" thick $30
Part Number: 3345K61
-Slyder


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

xelxguapo said:


> Where did you get the acrylic top sheet?


I went to Home Depot and couldn't find any. So I went to Walmart and bought 2 large white acrylic cutting boards ($10 each). Sliced them up into strips and screwed them to the top of the beam. And before you ask, yes I counter sunk the screws so they would not screw up the board as well. Final step was to sand the edges of the acrylic so they were nice and smooth. The great thing about this setup is if a piece of acrylic gets worn out or damaged I can just remove that section and screw on a new one.

I'll take some pics of it and post.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

Here are the pics of the beam and the acrylic top I put on it.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Shop Rot Free 3/4 x 3-1/2 x 8 PVC Smooth/Textured Trim Board at Lowes.com

That is the same thing as I have here Backyard Boarding on Vimeo but sized to fit perfectly on a 4x4 timber. Thick enough that you have zero worry of hitting a screw head and you can use a rasp to round the edges incase you fall on it.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

pontiuspylate said:


> Here are the pics of the beam and the acrylic top I put on it.



Hmm that's pretty cool, how's the board slide on that acrylic?. Could probably make a drop in come winter and use it for jibbing if it slides like the puckboard.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

Method said:


> How's the board slide on that acrylic?


It's really slick. Like I said before, it really makes you focus on stomping your landing on the beam. If you're off on your landing then you slip off. Particularly practicing the nose and tail slide positions. You have to be right on the money or you will slide off either side of the beam. The acrylic has A LOT less friction to keep you in place then the wood.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

pontiuspylate said:


> It's really slick. Like I said before, it really makes you focus on stomping your landing on the beam. If you're off on your landing then you slip off. Particularly practicing the nose and tail slide positions. You have to be right on the money or you will slide off either side of the beam. The acrylic has A LOT less friction to keep you in place then the wood.


is that for a backyard set up? or just in your basement to practice landing on the rail?


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> is that for a backyard set up? or just in your basement to practice landing on the rail?


I have it in my living room and I use it to practice landing on the rail. I don't have a backyard set up. I live in NM so my backyard is nothing but rocks. However, it would work really well for someone that actually has grass in their yard.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

that is a great idea.. i wish i thouht of that in the summer.. Maybe ill do it soon. I really need to learn more rail slides. at home would be the best way to strp it up... How much did it cost to build?


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> How much did it cost to build?


If you can find the beams just laying around say at a construction site (hint hint) then it is practically nothing. However, if you want to be a good little boy and go to lowes/home depot and actually buy the materials then this is what you will need...

2 - 8' 4x4 beams (which are actually 3.5x3.5 if you take a ruler to them). One will be the main beam then cut the other one in 2' lengths for the base legs.
4 - 6" nails/spikes (.32 cents)
2 - white acrylic cutting boards ($20)
20 - size 13 screws to screw the acrylic in ($1.30)
1 - sheet of sandpaper to smooth the edges ($2)

The beams go for about $9 a piece at home depot. 

Once the beams are cut, nail the 8' beam to the base legs with the 6" spikes. Cut the acrylic cutting boards into 3.5" strips and counter sink the screw holes. Screw the acrylic onto the top of the beam then sand the courners and the inside of the screw holes so there are no sharp edges. Your done!!!

Strap on your snowboard and start practicing. After about 10-15 minutes you will be huffing and puffing like you just ran a marathon.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

sweet, Ill def give it a shot. I def will be huffing and puffing but it will def help me learn.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I also used wood glue and screwed mine together, a little stronger.
The construction sites around me have garbarge bins, and we are free to grab anything from those bins. 
*Free is good*

-Slyder


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

pontiuspylate said:


> If you can find the beams just laying around say at a construction site (hint hint) then it is practically nothing. However, if you want to be a good little boy and go to lowes/home depot and actually buy the materials then this is what you will need...
> 
> 2 - 8' 4x4 beams (which are actually 3.5x3.5 if you take a ruler to them). One will be the main beam then cut the other one in 2' lengths for the base legs.
> 4 - 6" nails/spikes (.32 cents)
> ...


Just some options. The 4x4's can often be more expensive then just two 2x4's and just stacking them. The PVC piece I post earlier will be cheaper then $20, require no cutting, and be able to guard against the screws alot better. Home Depot sells junk wood for 85% off. Just ask about it. You can usually find some good stuff in there for this type of thing.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

pontiuspylate said:


> Strap on your snowboard and start practicing. After about 10-15 minutes you will be huffing and puffing like you just ran a marathon.


Truth! I have some sort of big ass beam in my backyard, or I'll prop some 2x10 against a ramp and practice on that every so often in the summer. About 15 minutes is all it takes!

Gonna make a practice rail this fall/winter, thinking about doing something with maybe a 4" OD PVC pipe, supported from underneath with 4x4 & some vertical supports.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Got my buddy who delivers lumbar dropping off 2 8foot 4x4's next gotta get the top sheet and im ready to build! thanks for the info pontiuspylate

Im not at the stage where i ride rails yet... Do you think i should make the "practice rail" wider? or if you learn to stomp on this i guess you can stomp anything.

Can you use melamine for the topsheet?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

nah i think a 4" practice rail is pretty good. sure you'll find rails narrower than that in parks etc., but if you can stomp the 4" rail you should have the confidence to step up to narrower rails, and should be OK on any boxes which are wider than that.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> Got my buddy who delivers lumbar dropping off 2 8foot 4x4's next gotta get the top sheet and im ready to build! thanks for the info pontiuspylate
> 
> Im not at the stage where i ride rails yet... Do you think i should make the "practice rail" wider? or if you learn to stomp on this i guess you can stomp anything.
> 
> Can you use melamine for the topsheet?


You're welcome bro!!!

The 4x4 is plenty (which is really 3 1/2 x 3 1/2). If you get good on the 4x4 you can pretty much stomp anything in the park. The 4x4 is designed to really refine your technique. When doing the slides in the park they will be easier because you will have momentum helping you out.

I dont know what melamine is???


----------

